# Emt-b Class



## EMT-B (Jun 8, 2007)

Im happy!! I passed my emt-b class with a 90 and I passed my state practicles exam. my assesment was a trauma, and my skills was the KED, Combitube, and Bag valve mask on an Apenic pt. Now all I have to do is study up and refresh for my National registry exam next thursday.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 8, 2007)

welcome





fdsfdsfdsfdwadfdsaf


----------



## TexasMedic (Jun 8, 2007)

welcome, and good luck on national test


----------



## Glorified (Jun 9, 2007)

Haha, your username is awesome.  Congrats


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome to the tribe!!  and congrats on your tests!!


----------



## TripsTer (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats and good luck on the NR exam


----------



## Easy (Jun 9, 2007)

:beerchug:Woo-Hoo


----------



## Gbro (Jun 10, 2007)

Good luck on the exam;

Will you have to do it on paper, or is this exam available on computer?

Its a long wait for results on paper.

I don't think anyone ever forgets the beauty of a National Registry exam!


----------



## EMT-B (Jun 10, 2007)

*EMT National Registry*

The good thing is that the exam is on the computer based program.


----------



## EMT-B (Jun 14, 2007)

*National registry*

I just finished the national registry dont know how well i did..all i know is that the computer kicked me off at like question 72..73..cant remember exactly but it was in the 70's..that test was hard as can beeeeeeeeee......i will know in 24 to 48hours....


----------



## Jay114 (Jun 15, 2007)

Grats on your state practicals and good luck on the NR! From what I have heard 'round these parts, the test cuts you off around 70 when you have done really good or really poor.


----------



## Amack (Jun 18, 2007)

EMT-B said:


> Im happy!! I passed my emt-b class with a 90 and I passed my state practicles exam. my assesment was a trauma, and my skills was the KED, Combitube, and Bag valve mask on an Apenic pt. Now all I have to do is study up and refresh for my National registry exam next thursday.



congrats! i take my exam sept 16th


----------



## Thanach (Jun 19, 2007)

Amack said:


> congrats! i take my exam sept 16th



Good luck, the state practical here isn't bad, but the written can be downright grueling. I got some stupid ones, and I got ones that seemed like they were above basic level. Oh, and the written site in Boston is tiny...


----------



## Amack (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanach said:


> Good luck, the state practical here isn't bad, but the written can be downright grueling. I got some stupid ones, and I got ones that seemed like they were above basic level. Oh, and the written site in Boston is tiny...



A few questions..

How long did it take you to complete the written?

Where/When did you test? (I know OEMS just switched to a new testing company as of Jan. 07 I believe?)


----------



## Thanach (Jun 20, 2007)

Amack said:


> A few questions..
> 
> How long did it take you to complete the written?
> 
> Where/When did you test? (I know OEMS just switched to a new testing company as of Jan. 07 I believe?)




I took about 18 minutes to do the written, 110 questions, I just flew through it, ended up with a 92. And I tested in Feb of this year and took it in Boston. Decen location, easy to find (about a 10 minute walk from Park St station)

I honestly thought the state practical was worse, because I was more nervous, plus there was my whole class testing on the practical at the same time. The written, there was someone finishing their paramedic test as I went in, and a bunch of people taking real-estate tests there, too. (Promissor does all kinds of licensure testing)


----------



## EMT-B (Jun 20, 2007)

*Written TEST*

It took me 55min to take my written..it kicked me off at question 72..not that bad..test wasnt all that bad just a little tricky...i passed took 18hours to get the results overall fast turnaround for the results...


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 20, 2007)

well good luck to you passing your class and skills it really pays off to study and :censored::censored::censored::censored: i just took my nremt test and i just found out i passed


----------



## Thanach (Jun 20, 2007)

EMT-B said:


> It took me 55 min to take my written..it kicked me off at question 72..not that bad..test wasnt all that bad just a little tricky...i passed took 18hours to get the results overall fast turnaround for the results...



Unfortunately, we're talking about the Massachusetts state exam, not the national registry. The Mass state you get the whole 110 questions, no matter what, and you get 2 hours to take it. When you leave the testing center, you either have your EMT license/card or your letter saying you failed and how to re-schedule a new test.

they ask us 110 questions, but only 100 count... go figure that math

Massachusetts is also a weird state in that the National doesn't transfer into Mass. If you have the National, but not Mass, you still have to take the Mass written to get your Mass license. If you never took a practical for your National/other State, you have to take both a state practical and a state written...

Or at least thats how it was last time I looked, they might have changed it...


----------



## Amack (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanach said:


> Unfortunately, we're talking about the Massachusetts state exam, not the national registry. The Mass state you get the whole 110 questions, no matter what, and you get 2 hours to take it. When you leave the testing center, you either have your EMT license/card or your letter saying you failed and how to re-schedule a new test.
> 
> they ask us 110 questions, but only 100 count... go figure that math
> 
> ...



They no longer use Promissor for the tests. I forget the name of the new company, but all I recall is that I'm heading down to Fall River for it. I believe the new company is also in the process of rolling out satellite test centers elsewhere in the Greater Boston area. More to come on that....


 Additionally, now all of the EMT-Certs/Liscenses are going to require a photo id  imposed on the cert/lisc. itself, a departure from the prior practice, I'm told.


----------



## Thanach (Jun 21, 2007)

Amack said:


> They no longer use Promissor for the tests. I forget the name of the new company, but all I recall is that I'm heading down to Fall River for it. I believe the new company is also in the process of rolling out satellite test centers elsewhere in the Greater Boston area. More to come on that....
> 
> 
> Additionally, now all of the EMT-Certs/Liscenses are going to require a photo id  imposed on the cert/lisc. itself, a departure from the prior practice, I'm told.



weird, they must have just switched really recently, because I just checked the oems website and it still has the old promissor brochure. They've taken your picture in the past, but it hasn't been on your license. And someone I know just passed the end of March and it was still Promissor.

well, good Luck anyways


----------



## Amack (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanach said:


> weird, they must have just switched really recently, because I just checked the oems website and it still has the old promissor brochure. They've taken your picture in the past, but it hasn't been on your license. And someone I know just passed the end of March and it was still Promissor.
> 
> well, good Luck anyways



Yeah. It was very recent. The  prior class that just went through my EMT school (May) was the first group to test with the new company. 

Oh, and regarding the picture ID, when you go to renew your lisc., your new lisc. will have your mug on it B). All the new lisc.'s issued from here on will be printed with the photo IDs.



Curious....did you take the RI add-on, and become dual certified?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 22, 2007)

*Really?*

The national test was a joke.  I thought that final for the class was the hard test.  The national test on the computer was easy.  At least was my experence.  Anyways we are all on the same team.  Enjoy your EMS life.  You will love it.


----------



## NJEMT1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats!  Good luck on the national registry!


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 28, 2007)

Amack said:


> Curious....did you take the RI add-on, and become dual certified?



I'm RI certified. It required me to take a MAST/EOA update in order to be eligible for reciprocity from MA.


----------

